# Pet shops



## Derekw (Jul 13, 2019)

I thought i would go check out the only pet shop in town with reptiles today and i was blown away by the pricing. Albino darwin $1350 , "Honey" jungle $700. Even the little childrens python hatchlings were pricy.


----------



## xXFlying (Jul 13, 2019)

My local pet shop sells Albino Darwins for $399


----------



## Derekw (Jul 13, 2019)

xXFlying said:


> My local pet shop sells Albino Darwins for $399


Thats about what i thought they went for.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 13, 2019)

find a breeder, forget petshops


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 13, 2019)

The very ordinary looking albino "Darwins" I've seen in pet shops should be $200, you can buy top quality selectively bred high fluro tri-colours from breeders (including me) for $400-$500


----------



## Derekw (Jul 13, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> find a breeder, forget petshops


I definitely agree. I was just interested to see what they had. The bearded dragons were really neat.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Derekw said:


> I definitely agree. I was just interested to see what they had. The bearded dragons were really neat.


I sell my Beardies for $50-150, pet shop will give me $30 and then resell for $200+.
My son had some blueys ,got $15 and retailed $195


----------



## Derekw (Jul 13, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> The very ordinary looking albino "Darwins" I've seen in pet shops should be $200, you can buy top quality selectively bred high fluro tri-colours from breeders (including me) for $400-$500


$1350 was out of this world
[doublepost=1563005551,1563005469][/doublepost]


dragonlover1 said:


> I sell my Beardies for $50-150, pet shop will give me $30 and then resell for $200+.
> My son had some blueys ,got $15 and retailed $195


$200+ was thd same at this pet store as well. I know who i will be sending a msg if i want one


----------



## Melmy (Jul 13, 2019)

$1350 [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] that’s insane! Must be someone willing to pay it though I guess if they’re charging it [emoji2368]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Newbies pay this because they have no idea, people who have experience also have contacts so they know better


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 13, 2019)

What DL1 said, I have people come over and their first question is “wow that must have been expensive” as they point to high Fluro ADP when it was my least expensive due to mates rates

I bought my first coastal for 350$, Just ur average CCP no special genes, from a pet shop


----------



## Derekw (Jul 13, 2019)

Thankfully for me i am a member of this forum and read up on things daily so i have a little bit of a idea on pricing. There are some more expensive animals i desire and am just sitting back waiting to see what pops up later in the year but today at the pet shop was absurd. One pet shop that sells reptiles in my town and some poor person will likely walk in there and get robbed because they don't know where to look.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 14, 2019)

Pet shops have overheads like rent, wages etc and need to make a profit but some seem to price exotic animals like pythons and parrots at an inflated level aimed at exploiting wealthy customers who have no knowledge as to their fair value. This is especially the case with macaws and black cockatoos that are often purchased as a display animal just to impress friends, you see blue and gold macaws in shops for $6000 that can be purchased from a breeder for $2000. And don't get me started on the inflated price of frozen rodents in pet shops.

Of greater concern is the risk of diseases and lack of quarantine precautions in pet shops. A friend of mine used to supply high quality guaranteed healthy virus free albino Darwins to a well known Sydney pet shop for a reasonable wholesale price until the owner adopted a policy of sourcing the cheapest possible animals from anywhere. The retail price stayed the same. I am aware of one clutch purchased by another major pet shop from a desperate private seller and immediately put on sale at triple the price paid with no regard for quarantine.
Buying snakes from private sellers advertising on Facebook or Gumtree is also a risk for the inexperienced, many problem animals often with known health issues are dumped that way to the unsuspecting. I strongly recommend only purchasing quality animals from well known reputable breeders who have quarantine policies and will not risk their reputation selling poor feeders or unhealthy animals.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Pet shops have overheads like rent, wages etc and need to make a profit but some seem to price exotic animals like pythons and parrots at an inflated level aimed at exploiting wealthy customers who have no knowledge as to their fair value. This is especially the case with macaws and black cockatoos that are often purchased as a display animal just to impress friends, you see blue and gold macaws in shops for $6000 that can be purchased from a breeder for $2000. And don't get me started on the inflated price of frozen rodents in pet shops.
> 
> Of greater concern is the risk of diseases and lack of quarantine precautions in pet shops. A friend of mine used to supply high quality guaranteed healthy virus free albino Darwins to a well known Sydney pet shop for a reasonable wholesale price until the owner adopted a policy of sourcing the cheapest possible animals from anywhere. The retail price stayed the same. I am aware of one clutch purchased by another major pet shop from a desperate private seller and immediately put on sale at triple the price paid with no regard for quarantine.
> Buying snakes from private sellers advertising on Facebook or Gumtree is also a risk for the inexperienced, many problem animals often with known health issues are dumped that way to the unsuspecting. I strongly recommend only purchasing quality animals from well known reputable breeders who have quarantine policies and will not risk their reputation selling poor feeders or unhealthy animals.


this advise is all good but many people have no idea who or what a reputable breeder is. I know who you are but many newbies have no idea. Is there some way of making a list of reputable breeders?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 14, 2019)

Long ago I suggested a "Breeders Directory" be established on this site. There would have to be some conditions to ensure that only experienced breeders that met some conditions and ethical standards would qualify.


----------



## Derekw (Jul 14, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Long ago I suggested a "Breeders Directory" be established on this site. There would have to be some conditions to ensure that only experienced breeders that met some conditions and ethical standards would qualify.


Great idea!


----------



## Wilfred (Jul 14, 2019)

When dealing with pet shops please be careful this is mainly for newbies I have had a few people reach out to me to ask for help with husbandry and general quisitions all of these people have brought there animals from one pet shop not only where they pushing item's on to these people that are not needed they gave wrong them wrong information on husbandry they also flat out lied to thes customers and completely have taken advantage of them one was sold a (hatchie) jungle cross Darwin and told the bloke it is a pure albino jungles (Not albino) told him it was extremely rare and charged over $1000 for the animal alone


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 15, 2019)

I think if I was in that same situation now, I would explain the prices being too high, why, current price, etc


----------



## Derekw (Jul 15, 2019)

Speaking of finding reputable breeders does anyone know where i might find a Pure jungle Super Zeb? Also after a Pure MD silver /pepper.

Im waiting to see what Zemac reptiles comes up with this season for the super zeb but i can not find any who breeds Murry Darlings.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 15, 2019)

Derekw said:


> Speaking of finding reputable breeders does anyone know where i might find a Pure jungle Super Zeb? Also after a Pure MD silver /pepper.
> 
> Im waiting to see what Zemac reptiles comes up with this season for the super zeb but i can not find any who breeds Murry Darlings.


@Shire pythons had one the other day I believe


----------



## slipper4 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey All,

Pretty new to this site, just chasing up if anybody can put me in touch with any reputable breeders in Victoria? As mentioned above I had a heart attack going into the local reptile joints today...
Any info would be great.


----------



## Derekw (Jul 15, 2019)

Herptology said:


> @Shire pythons had one the other day I believe


Yes my parnter did not like that particular animal. I belive Shire pythons wont be breading anymore up for some time. Its a MD breeder i can not find.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2019)

slipper4 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Pretty new to this site, just chasing up if anybody can put me in touch with any reputable breeders in Victoria? As mentioned above I had a heart attack going into the local reptile joints today...
> Any info would be great.



What are you after?


----------



## Shire pythons (Jul 15, 2019)

Cheers @Herptology ! Yeah the only one i have left has a stubby tail unfortunately and no one seems to want him even heavily discounted haha
[doublepost=1563177130,1563176743][/doublepost]As for petshops .... i have sold hatchies in bulk to a petshop before when ive had to move some on quickly for various reasons and they resold them for tripple the price.. so long story short definitely buy direct from a private breeder
[doublepost=1563177300][/doublepost]@Derekw Darren whittaker from morelia by design breeds md silver peppers


----------



## slipper4 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> What are you after?


Looking at either a Centralian/Coastal/Murray Darling Carpet


----------



## Derekw (Jul 15, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> Cheers @Herptology ! Yeah the only one i have left has a stubby tail unfortunately and no one seems to want him even heavily discounted haha
> [doublepost=1563177130,1563176743][/doublepost]As for petshops .... i have sold hatchies in bulk to a petshop before when ive had to move some on quickly for various reasons and they resold them for tripple the price.. so long story short definitely buy direct from a private breeder
> [doublepost=1563177300][/doublepost]@Derekw Darren whittaker from morelia by design breeds md silver peppers


Ledgend! Thanks mate , i appreciate the help


----------



## Ella C (Jul 16, 2019)

Huh, my closest reptile store seems ok with some species, $30 for a juvie green tree frog, $90 for a juvenile bearded dragon but then it sells black-headed pythons for $550! 
My other closest reptile store sells them for $250.
In fact, come to think of it, the other reptile store is far cheaper, and bigger too.


----------

